# Trivia 6/21



## luckytrim (Jun 21, 2019)

trivia 6/21
DID YOU KNOW ...
Mr. Snufffleupagus’ first name is Aloysius.


1. What word refers to someone who does not believe it is  possible to prove
whether there is a God?
2. What is the prehistoric ancestor of the Great White Shark  known as?
3. What name was given to the fossilized remains of Homo  erectus found in
China in 1923?
4. What's the name of the district in Amsterdam where  prostitution is legal
?
5. Name the actress who played the steamy love scene on a  beach with Burt
Lancaster in 'From Here To Eternity'...
6. Which city's air pollution nearly cost a bid for the 2008  Summer Olympic
Games?
7. How many days passed between Apollo 11's Moon Walk and  Apollo 12's Moon
Walk ?
  a. - 124
  b. - 184
  c. - 244
  d. - 304
8. How many children did Czar Nikolai II, the last Czar of  Russia, and 
Czarina Alexandra have?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Ice cream sodas (or ice cream floats) were once banned in  America on Sundays
and holy days.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Agnostic
2. Megalodon
3. Peking Man
4. Red Light District
5. Deborah Kerr
6. Beijing
7. - a
8. - 5

TRUTH !!
Ice cream sodas (or ice cream floats) were once banned in  America on holy
days. An alternative dish made with sauce, a cherry and  sometimes other
toppings became known as the sundae as it could be served on  Sundays. The
sundae was new and interesting at the time as the sauce was  served as a
topping rather than a way of making flavored ice  cream.

Two Rivers, Wisconsin,  claims it was the site of the first  sundae. This
claim dates back to 1881 when the druggist Edward Berner  poured sauce over
ice cream after being asked to do so by a customer (George  Hallauer). Due to
Hallauer's enjoyment of the dish, Berner began to advertise  "ice cream with
syrup" in his shop for a nickel and it soon became very  popular.


----------

